# VIEJITOS 4TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW AND BBQ *S*J* ∙



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

SATURDAY MAY 5TH 2007

@ THE HISTORY PARK
1650 SENTER RD
SAN JOSE, CA 95112


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

U KNOW SOCIOS  N ME WILL B THERE :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

BBQ... :cheesy:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 20 2007, 06:46 PM~7310962
> *
> U KNOW SOCIOS  N ME WILL B THERE  :biggrin:
> *


always good seeing socios in sj


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

good spot to have it luxurious should b in the house


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Just added 2 my calendar


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 21 2007, 04:33 PM~7319441
> *good spot to have it luxurious should b in the house
> *


NOT SHOULD, BUT WILL


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Bay Area Bosses will be there ..... :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

blvd kings* will be there !!!*


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

Ill be there selling ELOTES AND CHURROS hahahaha


----------



## velvetrose_00 (Dec 25, 2004)

SOCIOS BIKE CLUB WILL BE THERE 2!!!!


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@Feb 21 2007, 12:40 AM~7314257
> *BBQ... :cheesy:
> *



 CINCO DE MAYO BBQ


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

sounds good, as long as i'm back home in time for the fight :biggrin:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 22 2007, 08:28 AM~7324972
> *NOT SHOULD, BUT WILL
> *


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Feb 22 2007, 01:45 PM~7327818
> *Ill be there selling ELOTES AND CHURROS hahahaha
> *


 :biggrin: HOME MADE :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

ME AND THE FAM WILL B THERE


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Feb 22 2007, 01:45 PM~7327818
> *Ill be there selling ELOTES AND CHURROS hahahaha
> *


 :biggrin: Well save me one elote and two churros for the kids. or are you doing a churro raffle ??? :biggrin: hno: :thumbsup:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

:biggrin: Well another great show coming. Will be there for sho !!! 
keep this post to the top...wanna thank the people for putting all this shows together... :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

where are we going to go see the oscar de la hoya figth ? jimmys house !:biggrin:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@Feb 27 2007, 12:09 PM~7364000
> *where are we going to go see the oscar de la  hoya figth ? jimmys house !:biggrin:
> *



at my house on the 50 in plasma


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@Feb 28 2007, 03:41 PM~7374859
> *at my house on the 50 in plasma
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Feb 28 2007, 06:29 PM~7376019
> *:0  :0  :0
> *



what :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 51Chevy (Mar 31, 2005)

:


> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@Feb 28 2007, 02:41 PM~7374859
> *at my house on the 50 in plasma
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: im there :biggrin:


----------



## Sylvia's '39 Y-Que (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 51Chevy_@Mar 1 2007, 10:51 PM~7388016
> *:
> :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: im there  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 51Chevy_@Mar 1 2007, 10:51 PM~7388016
> *:
> :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: im there  :biggrin:
> *


COUNT ME IN TOO :biggrin:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@Mar 1 2007, 04:24 PM~7384017
> *what  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: YOU KNOW WHAT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Mar 4 2007, 09:25 AM~7402678
> *:twak: YOU KNOW WHAT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@Mar 4 2007, 10:37 AM~7402942
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

:dunno: hno: WHO KNOWS WHAT ?? :dunno: :dunno: :banghead:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

We won't miss this event. Can't wait!!


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Mar 6 2007, 09:51 AM~7418891
> *We won't miss this event.  Can't wait!!
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Mar 6 2007, 10:51 AM~7418891
> *We won't miss this event.  Can't wait!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 6 2007, 08:26 PM~7423591
> *X2 :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


What's up Eddie-Jimmy-John-Moose...... :thumbsup: 

Im ready for this Show and the fight and the cruisin and kicking it at the 

Weinerdog.... :biggrin:


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

Whats going on VIEJITOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BOMBS INC. will be there supporting another FIRME bomb car club.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@Mar 7 2007, 01:27 AM~7425599
> *What's up Eddie-Jimmy-John-Moose...... :thumbsup:
> 
> Im ready for this Show and the fight and the cruisin and kicking it at the
> ...



Fight? Don't worry Joe, there will be enough Carne Asada for all of us Homie!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: J/K

What's up Joe? Hows everything Bro?


----------



## 51Chevy (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@Mar 2 2007, 05:49 PM~7393259
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@Mar 7 2007, 01:27 AM~7425599
> *What's up Eddie-Jimmy-John-Moose...... :thumbsup:
> 
> Im ready for this Show and the fight and the cruisin and kicking it at the
> ...


X2 :thumbsup: We just gots to be carefull with the drama with the teen hyphys hno:


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Mar 7 2007, 09:27 AM~7427085
> *Fight?  Don't worry Joe, there will be enough Carne Asada for all of us Homie!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin: J/K
> 
> What's up Joe?  Hows everything Bro?
> *


Everything's going good...just kicking it enjoying the off time before all the show's start up again.. :cheesy: Been doing some work on the 64 i got off Jimmy  & Now that the weather is looking up ,i gotta get the 67 road ready as i have'nt started it in like 2 months' or so.. :biggrin: Hey the car needed the rest like me ,last year was crazy with all the show's . I think this year there will be more event's going on than ever......Which is fine with me  Take care Bro and i'll see you when i see you...


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 7 2007, 09:26 PM~7432991
> *X2 :thumbsup: We just gots to be carefull with the drama with the teen hyphys hno:
> *


You mean those fools with the door's open... :biggrin: Fuck them ..im more worried about those fools who were throwing shit at everyone's rides as they passed by on King.. :angry: Somebody hit's my ride and you'll see BigJoe get hyphy :angry:  :cheesy: im just fucking with you , That's what seperate's us real rider's with those wannabee punk's.......Later's bro


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@Mar 8 2007, 02:38 AM~7434629
> *You mean those fools with the door's open... :biggrin:  Fuck them ..im more worried about those fools who were throwing shit at everyone's rides as they passed by on King.. :angry:  Somebody hit's my ride and you'll see BigJoe get hyphy  :angry:    :cheesy:    im just fucking with you , That's what seperate's us real rider's with those wannabee punk's.......Later's bro
> *




Whats up Joe, just show those fools a pic of Mac Dre and they'll stop throwing shit.. Its like showing a pic of a saint to a Mexican hahahahaha!


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67VERT+Mar 7 2007, 01:27 AM~7425599-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LETS SEE SOME PICS OF THE 64....


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOMBS INC._@Mar 7 2007, 06:47 AM~7426264
> *Whats going on VIEJITOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BOMBS INC. will be there supporting another FIRME bomb car club.
> 
> 
> ...



SEE YOU GUYS THERE  BY THE WAY NICE PIC  

WHAT DO I SEE VIEJITOS DRIVE-IN NIGHT 2007 IN THE NEAR FUTURE :biggrin:


----------



## straightflush (Feb 25, 2006)

:cheesy: will be there,para compartir con toda la raza


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Mar 8 2007, 09:21 AM~7435915
> *Whats up Joe, just show those fools a pic of Mac Dre and they'll stop throwing shit.. Its like showing a pic of a saint to a Mexican hahahahaha!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: No shit huh!!!

Those sucker's need to get a life & there shit together, so they can get a ride and 

be on the Blvd and not just standing on the sideline......I bet theyed see thing's 

differently about having shit thrown at the pride and joy.... 

Laterz...


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@Mar 8 2007, 04:45 PM~7438481
> *WHATS UP JOE. :biggrin:
> 
> ITS GOING TO BE A BUSY DAY
> ...


Nothing much just chilling... :biggrin: Hell yeah It's gonna be a busy day, but a good day as well...  Dont laugh bro but i aint got no Digital camera...  Maybe Santa will bring me one this year!!!!! :cheesy: ... I'm just getting everything im missing for the ride and getting rid of the old . With the good weather here ,im gonna be switching the frame...Gotta make sure i got a good foundation to build from :biggrin: My biggest thing is finding time to work on the 64 with alot of my weekend's already booked up for upcoming show's... I guess i know what i'll be doing on Vacation this year... :0 :cheesy:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 7 2007, 09:26 PM~7432991
> *X2 :thumbsup: We just gots to be carefull with the drama with the teen hyphys hno:
> *



PUT SOME 20'S ON THE BURBAN AND ILL FIT IN HAHAHAHA


J/K HELL NAH :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@Mar 9 2007, 05:59 PM~7446881
> *PUT SOME 20'S ON THE BURBAN AND ILL FIT IN HAHAHAHA
> J/K HELL NAH :biggrin:
> *


 :0 20 's sounds scary hno: hno:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

uce will be there


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by straightflush_@Mar 8 2007, 10:18 PM~7441574
> *:cheesy: will be there,para compartir con toda la raza
> *



Q~VO LOW V


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@Mar 10 2007, 02:21 PM~7451221
> *Q~VO LOW V
> *


Low V will be in tha house, we are sorry but cant make it this year, but to all that have not been to this show. is the best turn out out of all 5 de mayo in san jo, if you are in the area is a must :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## abdj (Aug 21, 2003)

"Cali Scenes" will be there - shown on Comcast TV the week after.

Frank Ruiz -
A-Best Entertainment
"California Scenes"
Comcast Cable 15 TV
Thurs. 4:30pm  
We're getting ready for a show at the Convention Center!!!!


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Mar 6 2007, 09:51 AM~7418891
> *We won't miss this event.  Can't wait!!
> *


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Mar 9 2007, 10:59 PM~7448424
> *uce will be there
> *


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 9 2007, 09:00 PM~7447867
> *:0 20 's sounds scary hno:  hno:
> *


 :burn: tell me about it


----------



## richard1940 (Oct 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abdj_@Mar 11 2007, 08:37 AM~7454403
> *"Cali Scenes" will be there - shown on Comcast TV the week after.
> 
> Frank Ruiz -
> ...


VIEJITOS WILL SEE YOU AT THE CAR SHOW......


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

Hey guys wanted to share with Viejitos my 150ish posting.... so far I've learned thanx to jimmy how to post a pic. and do my avitar not bad .. in only took me almost a year...


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## kd55chevy (Sep 28, 2005)

dukes nor cal in the house you know we be there ******** :biggrin:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kd55chevy_@Mar 19 2007, 08:07 PM~7510455
> *dukes nor cal in the house  you know we be there ******** :biggrin:
> *




 coo ken


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

found this like on the fourth page n figured people might want to check it out 





TTT


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 21 2007, 08:17 PM~7525932
> *found this like on the fourth page n figured people might want    to check it out
> TTT
> *



I KNOW IM LAGGING ON THE FLYER  BUT ITS ALMOST DONE  

THANKS ED :biggrin:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSMCmR0_vwY


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 64-shwinne (Apr 21, 2005)

ttt


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@Mar 26 2007, 04:59 PM~7556590
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats a tight flyer :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@Mar 26 2007, 05:59 PM~7556590
> *
> 
> 
> ...




BAD ASS FLIER


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts+Mar 26 2007, 06:25 PM~7556768-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@Mar 26 2007, 05:59 PM~7556590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Firme flyer Jim


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@Mar 26 2007, 05:59 PM~7556590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Flyer Jr. 

This will be one of the few shows I am looking forward too. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOMBS INC._@Mar 27 2007, 09:10 PM~7566347
> *Firme flyer Jim
> *



thanks mikey :biggrin:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE CINCO :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

TTT :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kd55chevy_@Mar 19 2007, 08:07 PM~7510455
> *dukes nor cal in the house  you know we be there ******** :biggrin:
> *




Aw man.........KENNY'S IN THE HOUSE :biggrin: 

Dont forget to bring PEPE'


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Mar 28 2007, 06:16 PM~7572259
> *PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE CINCO :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

I'll be there for sure... :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Mar 30 2007, 07:11 AM~7583208
> *I'll be there for sure... :thumbsup:
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@Mar 28 2007, 11:22 PM~7574718
> *Aw man.........KENNY'S IN THE HOUSE :biggrin:
> 
> Dont forget to bring PEPE'
> *



and mr. duke :biggrin:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

*THE SPONSORS*


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Mar 31 2007, 08:30 AM~7589984
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *



next time we gotta get you on the flyer  :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@Mar 31 2007, 09:15 AM~7590363
> *next time we gotta get you on the flyer   :biggrin:
> *



hit me up you know if i can im down to help with what ever it is!!


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Mar 30 2007, 07:11 AM~7583208
> *I'll be there for sure... :thumbsup:
> *



if you get there early bring some PANDULCE :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 2 2007, 11:25 AM~7602099
> *TTT
> *


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endID=138541813

CHECK OUT THESE HOMIES ON SUNDAY NIGHTS


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@Apr 1 2007, 12:55 AM~7594093
> *if you get there early bring some PANDULCE  :biggrin:
> *



I'll be the first one there :biggrin: I might save you a half of pandulce and a drink of my canella.


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Mar 31 2007, 02:23 PM~7591301
> *hit me up you know if i can im down to help with what ever it is!!
> *



4 sure  ....


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Apr 3 2007, 06:41 AM~7608209
> *I'll be the first one there :biggrin:  I might save you a half of pandulce and a drink of my canella.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## riden on whitewall (Jan 29, 2007)

SAN JOSE BLVD KINGS WILL BE N THE HOUSE! :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Apr 3 2007, 07:41 AM~7608209
> *I'll be the first one there :biggrin:  I might save you a half of pandulce and a drink of my canella.
> *


Don't forget to bring my half...... PLEASE! :biggrin:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Girl_@Apr 4 2007, 10:09 PM~7621682
> *Don't forget to bring my half...... PLEASE!  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: half of my half u mean :biggrin:


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@Feb 20 2007, 05:28 PM~7310466
> *SATURDAY MAY 5TH 2007
> 
> @ THE HISTORY PARK
> ...


What time is the move in?


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by riden on whitewall_@Apr 4 2007, 07:51 PM~7620813
> *SAN JOSE BLVD KINGS WILL BE N THE HOUSE!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Apr 5 2007, 06:17 PM~7626817
> *What time is the move in?
> *


MOVE IN TIME 8:30.


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@Apr 6 2007, 02:39 PM~7632886
> *MOVE IN TIME 8:30.
> *


Thanks, will be there! :cheesy:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey!!!! If I help cook do I still have to bring my own Carne or can I just eat what I cook :biggrin: 

I'll bring you two pandulce's and trade you for one piece of carne.


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

WHO'S BRINGING THE HORCHATA???? :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@Apr 5 2007, 02:25 PM~7625174
> *:biggrin: half of my half u mean :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Apr 6 2007, 08:37 PM~7634857
> *Thanks, will be there! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ViEjItOsS.v.B_bOoP (Dec 29, 2005)

1939 in the works! Viejitos In Da House!!! TTT


----------



## ViEjItOsS.v.B_bOoP (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ViEjItOsS.v.B_bOoP_@Apr 9 2007, 09:49 PM~7655228
> *1939 in the works! Viejitos In Da House!!! TTT
> *


----------



## SAPO (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Apr 7 2007, 07:24 AM~7637032
> *WHO'S BRINGING THE HORCHATA???? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ViEjItOsS.v.B_bOoP (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAPO_@Apr 10 2007, 12:21 AM~7655900
> *
> *


sapo is :biggrin:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ViEjItOsS.v.B_bOoP_@Apr 10 2007, 09:15 AM~7657459
> *sapo is :biggrin:
> *



gabes gotta bring something always showing up emty handed :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@Apr 10 2007, 11:22 AM~7658885
> *gabes gotta bring something always showing up emty handed :biggrin:
> *


not true he always brings his appetite :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@Apr 10 2007, 12:22 PM~7658885
> *gabes gotta bring something always showing up emty handed :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Apr 10 2007, 12:24 PM~7658894
> *not true he always brings his appetite  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: and his own 40. :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

can i come ??????? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 10 2007, 09:00 PM~7663109
> *can i come ??????? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


come on down


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Apr 6 2007, 11:17 PM~7635892
> *Hey!!!! If I help cook do I still have to bring my own Carne or can I just eat what I cook  :biggrin:
> 
> I'll bring you two pandulce's and trade you for one piece of carne.
> *



No, you can only eat half of what you cook. The rest of us gotta eat.:biggrin: :biggrin: ...J/K

And remember, no green stuff on the pandulce Big Guy.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Apr 6 2007, 11:17 PM~7635892
> *Hey!!!! If I help cook do I still have to bring my own Carne or can I just eat what I cook  :biggrin:
> 
> I'll bring you two pandulce's and trade you for one piece of carne.
> *






u making me hungry :biggrin:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Apr 11 2007, 10:19 AM~7666707
> *No, you can only eat half of what you cook.  The rest of us gotta eat.:biggrin:  :biggrin: ...J/K
> 
> And remember, no green stuff on the pandulce Big Guy.
> *



here we go the good stuff


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@Apr 11 2007, 01:37 PM~7668346
> *here we go the good stuff
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@Apr 11 2007, 12:37 PM~7668346
> *here we go the good stuff
> 
> 
> ...


 all we need now is some of this to go with the bread!!


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: That's not fair, no teasing.


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Apr 11 2007, 05:26 PM~7669844
> *all we need now is some of this to go with the bread!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Apr 11 2007, 02:44 PM~7668862
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## bagged 52 (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@Apr 11 2007, 01:37 PM~7668346
> *here we go the good stuff
> 
> 
> ...


hook me up jimmy with some pundulce homie :biggrin:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Apr 11 2007, 10:14 PM~7672405
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  That's not fair, no teasing.
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bagged 52_@Apr 12 2007, 06:07 PM~7678313
> *hook me up jimmy with some pundulce homie :biggrin:
> *



any time :biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@Apr 11 2007, 01:37 PM~7668346
> *here we go the good stuff
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, did you take the picture your self? Shit, why didnt you bring some into the office? You hiding them in your van? :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

PIC BY: EL MOOSE :biggrin:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Apr 13 2007, 08:25 AM~7682703
> *Damn, did you take the picture your self?  Shit, why didnt you bring some into the office?  You hiding them in your van? :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

TO THE TOP :biggrin: !!!!!!!!!


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 13 2007, 01:15 PM~7684607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEA IM A DIE HARD HOMY PURO RAIDERES


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@Apr 11 2007, 02:37 PM~7668346
> *here we go the good stuff
> 
> 
> ...


LOL...... :roflmao:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Apr 13 2007, 08:25 AM~7682703
> *Damn, did you take the picture your self?  Shit, why didnt you bring some into the office?  You hiding them in your van? :biggrin:
> *


I thought I saw him driving down my street honking the horn in that van. I was running after him to stop I had a dollar to buy one. :biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

MY GENTE WILL BE OUT THERE SHOWING SUPPORT .


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

ITS GOING TO BE A GREAT WEEKEND VIEJITOS SHOW THE CINCO DE MAYO PARADE BBQ'S GOING ON THE FIGHT AND MY CLUB WILL BE IN GARDEN COVE SOMEWHERE BUT NOT ME!! I WILL BE IN MY HOMETOWN KICKIN IT WITH FAMILIA :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

OH MY BAD THEY WILL BE IN ORANGE COVE.


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## ViEjItOsS.v.B_bOoP (Dec 29, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Apr 14 2007, 08:45 PM~7691927
> *ITS GOING TO BE A GREAT WEEKEND VIEJITOS SHOW THE CINCO DE MAYO PARADE BBQ'S GOING ON THE FIGHT AND MY CLUB WILL BE IN GARDEN COVE SOMEWHERE BUT NOT ME!! I WILL BE IN MY HOMETOWN KICKIN IT WITH FAMILIA  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Apr 14 2007, 07:44 AM~7688823
> *I thought I saw him driving down my street honking the horn in that van. I was running after him to stop I had a dollar to buy one. :biggrin:
> *


That's why people tell me the Suburbans look like an old Pandulce vans. 

If you heard honking it wasnt Jimmy. He doesnt have a horn, he has a siren. :biggrin:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Apr 16 2007, 09:51 AM~7702491
> *That's why people tell me the Suburbans look like an old Pandulce vans.
> 
> If you heard honking it wasnt Jimmy.  He doesnt have a horn, he has a siren.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Apr 16 2007, 09:51 AM~7702491
> *That's why people tell me the Suburbans look like an old Pandulce vans.
> 
> If you heard honking it wasnt Jimmy.  He doesnt have a horn, he has a siren.  :biggrin:
> *


That is so true, it brings back so much memories. Living up here in Milpitas we don't even get a damn ice cream truck to come down my street. I have to get up real early in the morning to drive back to San Jose to get some Pandulce from the tienda. My the time I get home I have to turn around and go back to get some more. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Apr 17 2007, 07:10 AM~7710511
> *That is so true, it brings back so much memories. Living up here in Milpitas we don't even get a damn ice cream truck to come down my street. I have to get up real early in the morning to drive back to San Jose to get some Pandulce from the tienda. My the time I get home I have to turn around and go back to get some more.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Apr 17 2007, 08:10 AM~7710511
> *That is so true, it brings back so much memories. Living up here in Milpitas we don't even get a damn ice cream truck to come down my street. I have to get up real early in the morning to drive back to San Jose to get some Pandulce from the tienda. My the time I get home I have to turn around and go back to get some more.  :biggrin:
> *



hahahahahahaha


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Apr 17 2007, 08:10 AM~7710511
> *That is so true, it brings back so much memories. Living up here in Milpitas we don't even get a damn ice cream truck to come down my street. I have to get up real early in the morning to drive back to San Jose to get some Pandulce from the tienda. My the time I get home I have to turn around and go back to get some more.  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: 

Damn, drive all the way back to San Jose? From Milpitas, now that's a drive Big Guy. The lights at Hostetter are terrible. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

:rofl:

Can't wait for the show! :cheesy:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ViEjItOsS.v.B_bOoP_@Apr 9 2007, 09:49 PM~7655228
> *1939 in the works! Viejitos In Da House!!! TTT
> *



:wave: You got one too chica? :cheesy: :thumbsup: x 1,000,0000


----------



## STREET ESCORTS C.C. SAN JOSE (Aug 5, 2004)

Can't wait for the show Jimmy. Will be there :biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

Almost show time. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Apr 18 2007, 08:56 AM~7719216
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Damn, drive all the way back to San Jose?  From Milpitas, now that's a drive Big Guy.  The lights at Hostetter are terrible. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Apr 18 2007, 08:56 AM~7719216
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Damn, drive all the way back to San Jose?  From Milpitas, now that's a drive Big Guy.  The lights at Hostetter are terrible. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 When I go to sleep I'm hungry and when I wake up I'm hungry real hungry and beleive me the drive from Milpitas to San Jose is FAR!!! Oh there are no lights off Jacklin just Wild Turkey and some Deer, I'm up on the hill trying to trap some wild boar. :biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Apr 19 2007, 06:52 AM~7726109
> *When I go to sleep I'm hungry and when I wake up I'm hungry real hungry and beleive me the drive from Milpitas to San Jose is FAR!!! Oh there are no lights off Jacklin just Wild Turkey and some Deer, I'm up on the hill trying to trap some wild boar. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I hear you Bro. 

Damn, wild Boar? Carnitas time!


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Apr 19 2007, 10:24 AM~7727901
> *:biggrin: I hear you Bro.
> 
> Damn, wild Boar?  Carnitas time!
> *



carnitas??? did some one say carnitas... :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Apr 19 2007, 06:52 AM~7726109
> *When I go to sleep I'm hungry and when I wake up I'm hungry real hungry and beleive me the drive from Milpitas to San Jose is FAR!!! Oh there are no lights off Jacklin just Wild Turkey and some Deer, I'm up on the hill trying to trap some wild boar. :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:

What tha!?


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Apr 19 2007, 11:35 AM~7727982
> *carnitas??? did some one say carnitas...  :biggrin:
> *



Hell yeah, WILD BOAR CARNITAS even.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

me hungry...........


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

my girl and my step-daughter can't wait for this show .
it's my step-daughters first time out with her tricycle.
GOOD LUCK BOO. :thumbsup:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

i kno ill be there in support and to have a good time.


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

t
t
t
4 
Viejitos


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## ViEjItOsS.v.B_bOoP (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Apr 18 2007, 10:49 AM~7719973
> *:wave: You got one too chica? :cheesy: :thumbsup: x 1,000,0000
> *



:wave: Yeah, It's cool Paul and I are working on a 1939 Olds!!! I am so excited. :biggrin:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ViEjItOsS.v.B_bOoP_@Apr 22 2007, 12:13 PM~7747577
> *:wave: Yeah, It's cool Paul and I are working on a 1939 Olds!!! I am so excited.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

man you say it like my club never suport viejitos. whats up jimmy,i would like to go to the show but the guy throwin the orange cove show asked me to come down back in the begining of february and said i would, other wise i would be there to suport your club . :thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Apr 14 2007, 10:45 PM~7691927
> *ITS GOING TO BE A GREAT WEEKEND VIEJITOS SHOW THE CINCO DE MAYO PARADE BBQ'S GOING ON THE FIGHT AND MY CLUB WILL BE IN GARDEN COVE SOMEWHERE BUT NOT ME!! I WILL BE IN MY HOMETOWN KICKIN IT WITH FAMILIA  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

T T T


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1sick51_@Apr 23 2007, 08:28 PM~7758549
> * T T T
> *


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

coming at ya all the way from Texas be on the look out for this tricycle.


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Apr 23 2007, 10:02 AM~7754085
> *man you say it like my club never suport viejitos. whats up jimmy,i would like to go to the show but the guy throwin the orange cove show asked me to come down back in the begining of february and said i would, other wise i would be there to suport your club .  :thumbsup:
> *



FIRST OFF JR WHERE THE HELL IS ORANGE COVE :biggrin: THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT FROM YOU AND YOUR MEMBERS. LIFES FINEST IS ALWAYS DOWN FOR A SHOW


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ViEjItOsS.v.B_bOoP_@Apr 22 2007, 12:13 PM~7747577
> *:wave: Yeah, It's cool Paul and I are working on a 1939 Olds!!! I am so excited.  :biggrin:
> *



Hurry up woman. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

BACK ON TOP!!!!!


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

whats up, orange cove is about 35 miles east of fresno. you know us here, there, every where! hahaha see you at the next show  



> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@Apr 24 2007, 11:14 AM~7761842
> *FIRST OFF JR WHERE THE HELL IS ORANGE COVE :biggrin: THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT FROM YOU AND YOUR MEMBERS. LIFES FINEST IS ALWAYS DOWN FOR A SHOW
> *


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Apr 24 2007, 08:42 AM~7761672
> *coming at ya all the way from Texas be on the look out for this tricycle.
> 
> 
> ...



:0  see you there


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Apr 17 2007, 08:10 AM~7710511
> *That is so true, it brings back so much memories. Living up here in Milpitas we don't even get a damn ice cream truck to come down my street. I have to get up real early in the morning to drive back to San Jose to get some Pandulce from the tienda. My the time I get home I have to turn around and go back to get some more.  :biggrin:
> *



aww anthony no llores .. ill hitch up a cart to my camaro, drive by your house and sell you some maiz on a stick from my trunk.


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Apr 24 2007, 11:09 PM~7767921
> *whats up, orange cove is about 35 miles east of fresno. you know us here, there, every where! hahaha see you at the next show
> *



4 sure JR


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

You know some of the STREETLOW staff will be there.


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Apr 20 2007, 04:37 PM~7738217
> *i kno ill be there in support and to have a good time.
> *


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Apr 25 2007, 04:23 PM~7772859
> *aww anthony no llores .. ill hitch up a cart to my camaro, drive by your house and sell you some maiz on a stick from my trunk.
> *


I'm waiting!!! where is my Maiz. Make sure you bring enough for Louie he eats like 7 of those :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Apr 25 2007, 10:10 PM~7775599
> *You know some of the STREETLOW staff will be there.
> *


Hey!! you can roll up with me I got a shirt for you.

*ROLLERZ ONLY !!!! *


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Apr 26 2007, 06:54 AM~7776870
> *Hey!! you can roll up with me I got a shirt for you.
> 
> ROLLERZ ONLY !!!!*


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey Jimmy......

Is there still room for a other Car Club?? 
408 Ryders C.C. would like to attend


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 26 2007, 06:59 AM~7776888
> *:roflmao:
> *


*Are you coming down for the show?*


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Apr 26 2007, 07:46 AM~7777126
> *Hey Jimmy......
> 
> Is there still room for a other Car Club??
> ...



THERE IS PLENTY OF ROOM


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Apr 25 2007, 05:23 PM~7772859
> *aww anthony no llores .. ill hitch up a cart to my camaro, drive by your house and sell you some maiz on a stick from my trunk.
> *


Hey what about me cabrona!!!!........ :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Apr 26 2007, 08:46 AM~7777131
> *Are you coming down for the show?
> *


yes sir.Ill probly stop by for a few.


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@Apr 26 2007, 07:56 AM~7777192
> *THERE IS PLENTY OF ROOM
> *



Thanks :biggrin: 
Count us in then! :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Apr 25 2007, 11:10 PM~7775599
> *You know some of the STREETLOW staff will be there.
> *


X2


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

Only 9 days away. :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

free to the public concert and carshow  :cheesy: :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Apr 26 2007, 01:55 PM~7779691
> *
> 10 more days till the king of cali :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Apr 26 2007, 01:48 PM~7779638
> *Only 9 days away. :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ill b at this one!!!!


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 26 2007, 08:24 PM~7782551
> *ill b at this one!!!!
> *



with all 3 bikes??????


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

with all 4 bikes now


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

*Good Morning, just having me some coffee with my pandulce.*

T
T
T


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Apr 27 2007, 06:38 AM~7784430
> *Good Morning, just having me some coffee with my pandulce.
> 
> T
> ...


Damn, I'm having my coffee with my nothing. Where you at Anthony? Save me one homie.


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Apr 27 2007, 06:38 AM~7784430
> *Good Morning, just having me some coffee with my pandulce.
> 
> T
> ...


  MUST BE NICE


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@Apr 27 2007, 09:03 AM~7785213
> * MUST BE NICE
> *



Yeah, we just get donuts here at work in Sunnyvale. :thumbsdown:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

I was thinking about saving one but about 15 minutes later I got hungry again :biggrin: 

I got my neighbors pissed off last night too. The siren is addicting I felt like the damn police. I'm driving around siren happy like hitting switches :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Apr 27 2007, 03:01 PM~7787355
> *I was thinking about saving one but about 15 minutes later I got hungry again :biggrin:
> 
> I got my neighbors pissed off last night too. The siren is addicting I felt like the damn police. I'm driving around siren happy like hitting switches :rofl:  :rofl:
> *



:biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

got a couple of questions .

how many peeps can get in on an entry?i have 3 going with my daughters bike.

and also will you have a tricycle catagory?
i was reading the flyer and all iget out of it is peoples choice awards.just curious.either way my familia will be out there reppin Prophecy de Tejas.


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Apr 27 2007, 10:56 PM~7789821
> *got a couple of questions .
> 
> how many peeps can get in on an entry?i have 3 going with my daughters bike.
> ...



yes we got special entry for bikes or trikes category.  see ya there


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@Apr 29 2007, 10:04 AM~7796697
> *TTT
> *


one week to go!!


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Apr 29 2007, 11:17 AM~7796762
> *one week to go!!
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Apr 27 2007, 03:01 PM~7787355
> *I was thinking about saving one but about 15 minutes later I got hungry again :biggrin:
> 
> I got my neighbors pissed off last night too. The siren is addicting I felt like the damn police. I'm driving around siren happy like hitting switches :rofl:  :rofl:
> *





:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@Apr 25 2007, 09:33 PM~7774942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Apr 30 2007, 12:28 PM~7804034
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



WHATS UP MOOSE!!


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

I WILL BE THERE IN RISE IN SHINE COME SATURDAY. PANDULCE IN THE EARLY MORNING AND SOME HAPPY HOLLOW RIBS FOR LUNCH.


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@Apr 30 2007, 10:44 PM~7808615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW LOL THE WEATHER IS GONNA BE GREAT 7O IN ORANGE COVE :biggrin:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Apr 30 2007, 10:57 PM~7808681
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Apr 30 2007, 10:57 PM~7808681
> *
> 
> 
> ...


both shows are gonna be good CHERYL MENDOZA WILLBE REPPN WITH SOME OF YOUR FAM OUT HERE IN ORANGE COVE DOLL-E GIRL MISTER ONE WILL BE PERFORMING AS WELL NOTHING BUT RESPETO TO MY BAY AREA PEEPS :biggrin:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Apr 30 2007, 11:00 PM~7808704
> *I KNOW LOL THE WEATHER IS GONNA BE GREAT 7O IN ORANGE COVE :biggrin:
> *


HELL YAEH.... LOOKS LIKE NOTHERN CALI IS GOING TO BE SUNNY


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

I got a Baptism to attend on Sat ,so it look's like im not gonna 

be making the show, but most of my chapter should be there reppin..  


Laterz...

BigJoe


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@May 1 2007, 12:53 AM~7809065
> *  I got a Baptism to attend on Sat ,so it look's like im not gonna
> 
> be making the show, but most of my chapter should be there reppin..
> ...



Its all good joe  im sure we'll see you on the streets after :biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Apr 30 2007, 10:57 PM~7808681
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just going to hang around you all day and I know I wont go hungry. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Apr 30 2007, 10:57 PM~7808681
> *
> 
> 
> ...





I know who 2 look for or just follow da smell of ribs :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@May 1 2007, 09:36 AM~7810626
> *I'm just going to hang around you all day and I know I wont go hungry. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: All Day!!!


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 1 2007, 10:08 AM~7810809
> *I know who 2 look for or just follow da smell of ribs  :biggrin:
> *


A slab of ribs from Happy Hollow Market is like $9.00 for beef and pork is like $13.00

My Mother made a house rule before you came to visit a slab of ribs at the entrance to the door or get the hell out and go home.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@May 1 2007, 01:24 PM~7812038
> *A slab of ribs from Happy Hollow Market is like $9.00 for beef and pork is like $13.00
> 
> My Mother made a house rule before you came to visit a slab of ribs at the entrance to the door or get the hell out and go home.
> *


Yeah, the ribs from there are good. :yes: :yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

ill be there doing show coverage


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 1 2007, 07:56 PM~7814930
> *ill be there doing show coverage
> *


  for the barrio girls?????? :biggrin:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@May 1 2007, 01:24 PM~7812038
> *A slab of ribs from Happy Hollow Market is like $9.00 for beef and pork is like $13.00
> 
> My Mother made a house rule before you came to visit a slab of ribs at the entrance to the door or get the hell out and go home.
> *



dang you know the prices by heart :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

:thumbsup: *Yes, I do.*


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

On Saturday May 5th from 9:30pm-1:30am Mystique will be performing at Carlos Goldsteins Cantina located on Murphy St and Old Oakland Rd. In San Jose Ca. This is a FREE EVENT/NO COVER CHARGE and open to the public so forget all those other clubs charging an arm and leg to party on Cinco de Mayo and come and party with Mystique at Carlos Goldsteins and enjoy some great food, a complete full bar and some great party music with Mystique as we tear the roof off CHICANO STYLE!!!!! 
Those of you who will be watching the De la Hoya fight can come after the fight is over. We will be performing until 1:30am :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## candylac93 (Jun 25, 2006)

:thumbsup: What's up Jimmy? CALI LIFE will be there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@May 1 2007, 11:05 PM~7816569
> *   for the barrio girls?????? :biggrin:
> *


naw barriogirls will be at the streetlow show.. ill be doin this for toro and his project   :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 1 2007, 07:56 PM~7814930
> *ill be there doing show coverage
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

how much for vendor booths?? i got some shiti wanna sell


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 2 2007, 08:15 AM~7817915
> *naw barriogirls will be at the streetlow show.. ill be doin this for toro and his project     :thumbsup:
> *



i was saying some girls from the barrio are coming :biggrin:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@May 2 2007, 11:28 AM~7819330
> *how much for vendor booths?? i got some shiti wanna sell
> *


pm sent


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@May 2 2007, 03:51 PM~7821822
> *i was saying some girls from the barrio are coming :biggrin:
> *


oh ok :biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

whats the name of that rib joint right down from chicano park?
send me some ribs via ups to Tejas. naw j/k.
i hope you guys have a great turn out.
say whats up to Mike Suda for me if he's out there for this event.
Joe from Prophecy in Fredericksburg Tejas.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@May 2 2007, 10:34 PM~7824613
> *whats the name of that rib joint right down from  chicano park?
> send me some ribs via ups to Tejas. naw j/k.
> i hope you guys have a great turn out.
> ...


Chicano Park is down South Homie. There is a rib joint right down the street from this carshow location, History Park. There ribs are off the hook too.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

Only two more days til showtime..


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

_*TTT*_


----------



## SJPD_PIG (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@May 3 2007, 11:56 AM~7827872
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT for San Jose 

Got a question for you Big Pandulce . Last time I pulled you over I thought you where in Life's Finest and you lived in Milpitas ? How can you be from Rollerz Only from San jose ? I guess I will have to pull you over again and find out whats really going on ?


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

are you guys sure "no alcahol". because a sober cinco de mayo does'nt 
sound right! :biggrin:


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJPD_PIG_@May 3 2007, 06:37 PM~7829902
> *TTT for San Jose
> 
> Got a question for you Big Pandulce . Last time I pulled you over I thought you where in Life's Finest and you  lived in Milpitas ? How can you be from Rollerz Only from San jose ? I guess I will have to pull you over again and find out whats really going on ?
> *


 :0 :uh: :angry: :cheesy:


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@May 4 2007, 04:10 AM~7832669
> *:0  :uh:  :angry:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: This guy is funny maybe i'll run his login name and find out who he really is because impersonating a police officer is illegal.


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJPD_PIG_@May 3 2007, 06:37 PM~7829902
> *TTT for San Jose
> 
> Got a question for you Big Pandulce . Last time I pulled you over I thought you where in Life's Finest and you  lived in Milpitas ? How can you be from Rollerz Only from San jose ? I guess I will have to pull you over again and find out whats really going on ?
> *


 :thumbsup: *ANY TIME*


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@May 3 2007, 07:52 PM~7830504
> *are you guys sure "no alcahol". because a sober cinco de mayo does'nt
> sound right!  :biggrin:
> *



well you dont want to get caught drinking and driveing on your bike  :biggrin: 


"no alcahol".


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJPD_PIG_@May 3 2007, 06:37 PM~7829902
> *TTT for San Jose
> 
> Got a question for you Big Pandulce . Last time I pulled you over I thought you where in Life's Finest and you  lived in Milpitas ? How can you be from Rollerz Only from San jose ? I guess I will have to pull you over again and find out whats really going on ?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

*The Bay Area
Milpitas,California*

To clear up the misunderstandings


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@May 4 2007, 04:10 AM~7832669
> *:0  :uh:  :angry:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao:

damnit Joe :roflmao:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@May 4 2007, 08:58 AM~7833705
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Silicon Valley


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@May 4 2007, 10:32 AM~7834228
> *Silicon Valley
> *


 It's up in the air right now, San Jose or Milpitas or Bay Area it might just be where you are from like my brother he is from San Jose and my uncle and cousins from Fresno so who really cares the ROLLERZ ONLY are WORLD WIDE. I do like Silicon Valley and Santa Clara County but we already know it is taken.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJPD_PIG_@May 3 2007, 07:37 PM~7829902
> *TTT for San Jose
> 
> Got a question for you Big Pandulce . Last time I pulled you over I thought you where in Life's Finest and you  lived in Milpitas ? How can you be from Rollerz Only from San jose ? I guess I will have to pull you over again and find out whats really going on ?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJPD_PIG_@May 3 2007, 07:37 PM~7829902
> *TTT for San Jose
> 
> Got a question for you Big Pandulce . Last time I pulled you over I thought you where in Life's Finest and you  lived in Milpitas ? How can you be from Rollerz Only from San jose ? I guess I will have to pull you over again and find out whats really going on ?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

:roflmao: thats funny! nah he aint with us anymore.



> _Originally posted by SJPD_PIG_@May 3 2007, 08:37 PM~7829902
> *TTT for San Jose
> 
> Got a question for you Big Pandulce . Last time I pulled you over I thought you where in Life's Finest and you  lived in Milpitas ? How can you be from Rollerz Only from San jose ? I guess I will have to pull you over again and find out whats really going on ?
> *


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Apr 24 2007, 10:42 AM~7761672
> *coming at ya all the way from Texas be on the look out for this tricycle.
> 
> 
> ...


READY FOR IN THE MORNING ALL NICE AND CLEANED UP


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Great show Viejitos! :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

x 2  thanks 2 Viejitos for putting on a great show :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 5 2007, 10:43 PM~7842381
> *x 2    thanks 2 Viejitos for putting on a great show  :thumbsup:
> *


were you there?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

great show, good turnout....we will be there again next year


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

great show,hope to be there next year . On behalf of CHICANO LEGACY we thank you for having us in your show :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 6 2007, 12:42 AM~7842700
> *great show, good turnout....we will be there again next year
> *































:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 5 2007, 11:30 PM~7842667
> *were you there?
> *



a huevoooooooooooooo :biggrin: 



I asked 4 u but u were mia


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

Nice show and great location.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@May 6 2007, 10:27 AM~7843922
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic


----------



## velvetrose_00 (Dec 25, 2004)

THANKS VIEJITOS FOR A FUN SHOW!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

I HEARD IT WAS A GOOD SHOW TO BAD WE DIDNT BRING ANYTHING BACK TO TEXAS. TRAVEL 30 HOURS TO SHOW SUPPORT FOR VIEJITOS AND NOT EVEN A LONG DISTANCE AWARD . LOL J/K IT'S ALL GOOD WE WILL KEEP SUPPORTING VIEJITOS IN TEXAS AS WE HAVE IN THE PAST. RIGO AND THE GUYS FROM THE RIO GRANDE VALLEY OUT HERE WILL ALWAYS HAVE OUR SUPPORT ALONG WITH MIKE AND EDDIE FROM AUSTIN CHAPTER. THEY KEEP IT REAL .


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

C'mon now, I missed the show, so at least post more pix! :biggrin:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@May 7 2007, 06:30 PM~7853796
> *C'mon now, I missed the show, so at least post more pix! :biggrin:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=336979


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@May 7 2007, 08:45 PM~7855097
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=336979
> *


Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@May 7 2007, 09:06 PM~7855322
> *Thanks!  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## ViEjItOsS.v.B_bOoP (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@May 6 2007, 10:27 AM~7843922
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



WAY TO GO LIL BRO ON WINNING 1ST PLACE PEOPLE'S CHOICE FOR YOUR TRIKE!!! THE BEST IN THE BAY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@May 4 2007, 06:47 AM~7832950
> *well you dont want to get caught drinking and driveing on your bike   :biggrin:
> "no alcahol".
> *


 hey bro,that was rude. only my daughter drinks on her bike!!!!


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

Here's a few more pic's :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

I JUST WANTED TO SAY THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND GENTE THAT CAME OUT TO THE SHOW. I HOPE EVERYBODY ENJOYED THE MUSIC,
RAFFLES ....


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

sweet pics Moose


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@May 8 2007, 01:21 PM~7860054
> *sweet pics Moose
> *


X2


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------

